# Importing my dogs into Bali ?



## sherinpeace (Oct 7, 2008)

Wondering if the importation of animals ( dogs) laws have changed lately, last I heard there was a out break in rabies & there was no importing of animals from abroad, 
Hoping there is someone out there who has brought there dog into Bali from abroad who might be able to shine some light On the regulations at present? & weather this is a good idea?


----------

